# Bye Bye, Brüste! Sophia Thomalla hat sich die Brüste verkleinern lassen...



## dante_23 (24 Jan. 2017)

Nachdem sich Sophia vor einigen Jahren ihre Brüste vergrößern ließ, hat sie dies nun rückgängig machen lassen. Aufgrund von Rückschmerzen hat sie sich zu dem Schritt entschlossen.

*Wie steht ihr dazu? *
Ich bin schon enttäuscht, doch aufgrund der Schmerzen kann ich es nachvollziehen. Sophia hat nach wie vor einen tollen körper :thumbup:

Diesen Anblick werden wir jedoch nicht mehr sehen... 


 

[URL="http://www.imagebam.com/image/7c95f3528415318"]

 
[/URL]


----------



## redbeard (24 Jan. 2017)

Na gottseidank... Natur ist immer schöner als Plastik. Und sie hätte es bei ihrem Aussehen sowieso nicht nötig gehabt.


----------



## binsch (24 Jan. 2017)

War das die Frau die gesagt hat, kleine Brüste sind wie ein Unfall?

Ich denke :"Ohne Worte" beschreibt es am besten


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Jan. 2017)

Wer will auch so aufgepumpte Dinger?

Silikon gehört in Fugen und nicht in Frauen


----------



## kueber1 (24 Jan. 2017)

Besser vorher☹️


----------



## cppp (24 Jan. 2017)

Jetzt bleiben nur noch bekritzelte Arme!


----------



## rumbiak (24 Jan. 2017)

Ich hasse Implantate, sieht immer künstlich und meistens abstoßend aus, also freut mich diese Nachricht.


----------



## Suedoldenburger (24 Jan. 2017)

Mir ist es völlig Wurst, ob die Thomalla 100 DD oder 75 B hat, denn mich interessiert die Tussi überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Jan. 2017)

Suedoldenburger schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig Wurst, ob die Thomalla 100 DD oder 75 B hat, denn mich interessiert die Tussi überhaupt nicht.



Aber Du öffnest ein Thread über diese Person und fühlst Dich genötigt, hier zu antworten. Also wenn mich etwas nicht interessiert dann interessiert es mich auch nicht! 

Ich gebe ganz offen zu, das mir die "neue" Sophia überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt. Die ist mir mittlerweile viel zu dünn und wenn dann noch ihre Oberweite weg ist dann ist ja gar nichts mehr da, was mich an der interessiert. 

Aber ich wette mit Euch das es nicht lange dauern wird, bis die wieder "aufmunitioniert"!


----------



## couriousu (25 Jan. 2017)

cppp schrieb:


> Jetzt bleiben nur noch bekritzelte Arme!



die kann sie leider nie mehr korrigieren lassen ...


----------



## Voyeurfriend (25 Jan. 2017)

Nun, ich gebe gerne zu: Mit Holz vor der Hütt'n hat sie mir schon besser gefallen... Die grossen Dinger haben einfach zur Tattoo-Lady gepasst... Immer wieder der Vorredner schon gesagt hat: Vielleicht lässt sie sich ja wieder mal "aufmunitionieren"...


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2017)

ich bin gespannt wann wir die Originale nackt sehen dürfen


----------



## Fuchs2010 (25 Jan. 2017)

Angeblich fand eine Verkleinerung von D auf B statt.


----------



## dante_23 (25 Jan. 2017)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt wann wir die Originale nackt sehen dürfen



im playboy-shooting (2012) waren ihre brüste damals noch natur


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Jan. 2017)

Lieber Gott, lass Hirn regnen


----------



## kueber1 (25 Jan. 2017)

Hatte Sie überhaupt Silikon drinnen?? Sie behauptet ja nicht


----------



## Darknizz (27 Jan. 2017)

Fand ihre natürlichen Brüste zum PB Shooting hübsch.


----------



## braniff (29 Jan. 2017)

jetzt noch das silikonhirn entfernen lassen...


----------



## Max100 (29 Jan. 2017)

Naja, "Gesundheit" geht halt vor...
Nur ihre "bemalten" lassen sich halt nicht rückgängig machen...


----------



## Death Row (29 Jan. 2017)

Ich finde sie nach wie vor rattenscharf :drip:


----------



## justinlecktschimmel (30 Jan. 2017)

kueber1 schrieb:


> Hatte Sie überhaupt Silikon drinnen?? Sie behauptet ja nicht


Die krassen Narben unter den Brüsten sagen aber was anderes.


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Jan. 2017)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt wann wir die Originale nackt sehen dürfen



was nimmst Du eigentlich für eine Handcreme gegen die Schwielen?:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## kueber1 (30 Jan. 2017)

justinlecktschimmel schrieb:


> Die krassen Narben unter den Brüsten sagen aber was anderes.



Noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Jan. 2017)




----------



## Heinzpaul (31 Jan. 2017)

besser als die Kunsthupen


----------



## Fuchs2010 (1 Feb. 2017)

Als Nächstes ist wohl nun das Hirn dran.....


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Als Nächstes ist wohl nun das Hirn dran.....



You made my day


----------



## tmadaxe (21 Mai 2017)

Bei normalen Frauen finde ich natürliche Brüste viel zu schön, als dass man da irgendwie dran herumbasteln sollte. Aber wenn sich eine Frau derart künstlich präsentiert, finde ich es geiler, wenn sie richtig dicke Dinger auf den Rippen hat - auch wenn allen klar ist, dass das Plastik ist, Hauptsache es sieht geil aus!! In so fern bedauere ich ihren "Rückbau", auch wenn Frau Thomalla durch ihre ganzen Tattoos für mich ohnehin ... kotz ... ist.


----------

